# Dirt/Freeride/DH Spots in/um Kiel?



## rocketschnitzel (10. Oktober 2010)

Moin, 

Ich bin gerade nach Kiel gezogen und suche nen neuen Homespot. 

Malente ist schon sehr cool, aber auch immer mit 30min Autofahrt verbunden - nichts für spontan mal aufm Bike hin.

Ich hörte Gerüchte um einen Dirtspot im Projensdorfer-Gehölz...

Wer weiß genaueres? 

Danke!


----------



## Th.S16 (10. Oktober 2010)

Moin Rocketschnitzel !

Ich will deine Hoffnungen ja nicht gleich im Keim ersticken  ,aber ich glaub mit o.g. Spots sieht es direkt in Kiel eher mau aus. Es gab soweit ich weiss mal ne Strecke im Projensdorfer , die wurde aber von irgendwelchen Schwachmaten zerstört.... Wenn´s irgendwie um MTB in und um Kiel geht , dann kontaktiere doch mal die Jungs von kivelo.de
Die kennen sich allerbestens aus. 

Gruß , 
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayer (10. Oktober 2010)

Hey Rocketschnitzel !

Ne da geht noch was in Kiel.. das Gelände im Projensdorfer (Am Tannenberg) existiert nicht mehr. Ist öffentlich abgerissen worden (North Shores unsw). Es wurde aber von der Stadt Kiel freundlicherweise ein Ersatzgelände zur Verfügung gestellt  (unglaublich und schon eine Seltenheit) wodurch dann auch ein Verein entstehen mußte. 

www.flachlandfreeride.de

Einfach mal draufschauen...ist im moment nicht mehr aktuell aus Zeitmangel aber das kommt noch.

War heute richtig viel los aufm Gelände so...fahrtechnisch...Streckenflege und neue Baumaßnahmen... am WE triffst du dort zukünftig immer jemanden an..nächstes sind wir auch wieder da . Also einfach mal vorbeischauen 

Gruß Kayer


----------



## rocketschnitzel (10. Oktober 2010)

Danke erstmal!

Tannenberg war ich heute... vom Ding her sehr geil! Bauspuren sind noch schwach zu erkennen. 
ZU schade dass man da dann nicht mehr bauen kann. Gab es nen bestimmten Anlass warum die Stadt das platt gemacht hat?

FFR schau ich dann auch mal vorbei - beim legalen Spot lohnt sich die Arbeit wenigstens!


----------



## Kayer (10. Oktober 2010)

Tannenberger is ne lange Geschichte...findest auch noch Fotos und Videos aus den alten Zeiten am Tannenberger auf der Homepage

Das jetzt alles niederschreiben wäre zu viel für meine Finger 

Wenn du am Timmerberg auftauchst bekommst du die Story direkt aus erster Hand ...ich kann nur so viel sagen das es zu 99% eigentlich schon öffentlich und legal geworden wäre und am Ende an einem Geldsack gelegen hat dem es wohl nur ums Prinzip ging und er einfach nur seinen Willen durchsetzen wollte....scheinbar...kleiner Tipp...schau dir mal die Menge der Pferdeweg-Schilder am Tannenberger an...das sagt eigentlich alles.


----------



## rocketschnitzel (10. Oktober 2010)

Immerhin gab es ein Ausgleichsgelände von der Stadt. Das hab ich in der Form auch noch nicht erlebt.
Aber die Probleme mit der Reiter-Lobby sind mir auch nicht unbekannt. Hatten wir in Wedel auch mal.
Nächstes WE schau ich mal rum. 

Bis denn!


----------



## Nordlicht95 (6. März 2011)

ich hab da ma was gehört dass der verein aufgelöst wurde...?!


----------



## bikez (10. März 2011)

Was ist den mit dem Kieler Fernsehturm im Süden, ist ebenfalls ziemlich bergig in diesem Wald.

Die Websites www.flachlandfreeride.org oder .de sind leider offline??


----------



## Kayer (10. März 2011)

Der Verein existiert noch !!

Die Seite ist demnächst wieder online !!

Einfach hier reinschauen --->

---->  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=488876


Gruß Kayer


----------

